# Good shot or not?



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-...s-florida-man-parking-lot-shooting/817755002/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes. Don't go around assaulting folks and you won't have to risk taking a bullet.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Good shot......no telling what the aggressor could have/would have done if the guy on the ground wasn't willing and able to end the threat.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

That escalated quickly. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

The shooter is toast.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

boom! said:


> The shooter is toast.


The shooter will not be charged. At least at this point. That is the definition of "stand your ground".


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bayscout22 said:


> The shooter will not be charged. At least at this point. That is the definition of "stand your ground".


I'm betting that he will be charged at the state level. I'm not saying it's right, but he will be charged.


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

boom! said:


> The shooter is toast.


How so?


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

boom! said:


> I'm betting that he will be charged at the state level. I'm not saying it's right, but he will be charged.


I'm pretty sure the "stand your ground" law is a State law correct? I'm also pretty sure the DA had a say in whether or not to charge this individual.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Man, when he pulled the gun the guy backed off....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

wfishtx said:


> I'm pretty sure the "stand your ground" law is a State law correct? I'm also pretty sure the DA had a say in whether or not to charge this individual.


From the news video.....
"the state attorneys office will make the final call on whether or not charges will be filed".

I hope that I am wrong and the shooter gets away without it ruining his life. From the video provided, it appears that the guy was backing off.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

If the shooter would have minded his own **** business this would have never happened in the first place. Whether he is wrong or right, he is the responsible party. 

How many of you would have walked out and saw your GF in a verbal altercation and not gotten a little aggressive? The "Im in fear of my life" doesn't sit well with me on this one. Gray area for sure.


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Man, when he pulled the gun the guy backed off....


This was my thought. But, how would you know whether or not he was retreating to pull his weapon? Or go to the car and get something?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

K LoLo said:


> This was my thought. But, how would you know whether or not he was retreating to pull his weapon? Or go to the car and get something?


We don't. Just going off what I saw in video and read...Sad either way.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

IMO, no. When he pulled his gun the guy backed off so he was no longer an immediate threat. Plus the shooter was the original instigator and if it was my wife in the car I would have confronted the guy also. Probably wouldn't have shoved him to the ground though.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> If the shooter would have minded his own **** business this would have never happened in the first place. Whether he is wrong or right, he is the responsible party.
> 
> How many of you would have walked out and saw your GF in a verbal altercation and not gotten a little aggressive? The "Im in fear of my life" doesn't sit well with me on this one. Gray area for sure.


Kinda my thoughts, guy did not try to harm him once he pushed him and was not advancing when he pulled his weapon. The shooter started the confrontation.


----------



## BigPumaAg (Mar 16, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Kinda my thoughts, guy did not try to harm him once he pushed him and was not advancing when he pulled his weapon. The shooter started the confrontation.


As the sheriff said, "there was a pause, and that gives me pause".

This thing is going to go to a "stand your ground hearing". I think the argument can and should be made that the shooter was the initial instigator.

A few years ago a HFD firefighter at his own home went across the street and got into it with the neighbors over loud music/party going on, and then pulled a gun and shot one of the neighbor/homeowner. He was found guilty because he instigated the ordeal.

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind the guy calling out whomever for parking in a handicap space, but there are ways to do it without being overly aggressive like the shooter was doing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have no idea what the outcome will be, but I would not have pulled the trigger in those circumstances. 



I would not worry about pride or ego in a situation like this, just don't escalate matters. I see it as my duty not to stir stuff up when carrying. After the initial shove, the attacker did not seem to be going in for more.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Both sides loose!!!!

There is no winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

banpouchi said:


> Both sides loose!!!!
> 
> There is no winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This. I'd hate to be the Judge.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Man, when he pulled the gun the guy backed off....


He was taught by some political view that guns kill people.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Jigger said:


> He was taught by some political view that guns kill people.


Great insight, to a very serious thread. sad_smiles


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

According to the store owner, the shooter has a history of getting into arguments in the store parking lot....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Highflier said:


> According to the store owner, the shooter has a history of getting into arguments in the store parking lot....


Getting worse and worse for the shooter. I think he will end being charged with something.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*does not matter*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> Getting worse and worse for the shooter. I think he will end being charged with something.


does not matter if the guy is a serial killer, this case stands on it's own two feet. what does his past have to do with the price of tea in china. he feared his life, he addressed the assault.

bad deal all the way around. but to park in a handicap spot and then assault the handicap guy for getting ******???


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Good shoot.


Understand the following:


1. The guy on the ground had already been attacked.
2. The attacker was WELL within the "still a threat" distance (anyone know about the "21 Foot Rule"?). If the attacker had gone after him again, BEFORE the man drew his weapon, he would not have been able to pull his weapon in time to defend himself. The threat still existed.




TWG


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'llbecoastin said:


> IMO, no. When he pulled his gun the guy backed off so he was no longer an immediate threat. Plus the shooter was the original instigator and if it was my wife in the car I would have confronted the guy also. Probably wouldn't have shoved him to the ground though.


This is my take as well.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

This guy's life is toast. If the state doesnt charge him the protestors surely will. i will be surprised if he doesnt get charged with something with all of the national exposure focused on it.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

You know how not to get shot? Don't park in handicap spots when not handicap.

You can see the shooter check the front and back plates. I wonder if he has family or friends who are handicap?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I'llbecoastin said:


> IMO, no. When he pulled his gun the guy backed off so he was no longer an immediate threat. Plus the shooter was the original instigator and if it was my wife in the car I would have confronted the guy also. Probably wouldn't have shoved him to the ground though.


^^^ X2. All he should have done is just to just call the police for parking without a handicap placard. Non sense killing over handicap parking space for just a few minutes! The poor 5 yo will go through this nightmare for the rest of his life. The shooter seems a hot head happy trigger too me. Should have arrested him.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Good shot, bad decision!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Man, when he pulled the gun the guy backed off....


From the story posted, I see no video. Where is the video?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

by the way, just because he wasn't criminally charged, he WILL likely have to go through a civil case.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Drundel said:


> You know how not to get shot? Don't park in handicap spots when not handicap.
> 
> You can see the shooter check the front and back plates. I wonder if he has family or friends who are handicap?


I seem to remember a rather entertaining thread on this topic......wonder if it has changed anyones minds on the legality of handicapped placards?


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Reminds me of what my platoon sergeant use to say, don't start any poop there won't be any poop. 


Yeah the guy was wrong to park in the handicap spot, but that's not a capital offense in my book. Getting shoved to the ground should not make someone fear for their live. 


This will just be more ammo for the leftist to fight against that law and the 2nd in general.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

photofishin said:


> From the story posted, I see no video. Where is the video?


ok after seeing the video on another site, that was a really aggressive shove and I can see why the guy feared for his life. Regardless of his girlfriend, when the aggressor shoved the guy to the ground, he committed assault and it looks like he was a LOT bigger than the guy on the ground. According to Florida law, this was a good shoot. Even if it goes to court civilly, the video shows the now dead guy as the aggressor. Also, the shooter was an older (looks 60's) smaller white guy. The now dead guy was much larger black guy. After watching several videos, it's clear to me that the guy backed off AFTER getting shot.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Remembering the Joe Horn story very well, I probably would not have pulled the trigger as fast as the shooter did. I perceive (from the video) that shooter had time to still defend, even if big guy pulled something. Big guy did appear to slightly back off or at least not keep moving forward in an aggressive manner. Tough call for anyone put in that position. Split second decisions are the toughest. Were I able to stay calm and regain composure, I'd have probably told him I have 16 hunks of lead with your name on them, all you have to do is ask for them.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Drundel said:


> You know how not to get shot? Don't park in handicap spots when not handicap.
> 
> You can see the shooter check the front and back plates. I wonder if he has family or friends who are handicap?


What, are you for real? If i park in the wrong spot i should be shot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

BadBob said:


> What, are you for real? If i park in the wrong spot i should be shot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


If you're in Florida and you're twice the size of the old white man you just aggressively shoved to the ground...your significant other may be picking out plots or urns.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

It seems to come down to a question of, does every shove, punch, or other physical aggressiveness constitute a reasonable fear of life or great bodily harm? It didn't look to me like the guy that got shoved was going to be killed or suffer additional harm. Might come down to a jury of your peers and how good your lawyer is.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

photofishin said:


> If you're in Florida and you're twice the size of the old white man you just aggressively shoved to the ground...your significant other may be picking out plots or urns.


Diaper boy is only 47,lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

prokat said:


> Diaper boy is only 47,lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


"Diaper Boy"? YOU seem to be part of the problem. I can assure you that there are those out there who would make you whimper like a little girl. If they assaulted you, I'm sure you'd get on social media and act like a bada$$ while in reality, you'd be heading to Walmart after to get clean underwear.

I suggest you back off the rhetoric and look at this using facts versus making fun of what was likely a scary situation.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

BadBob said:


> What, are you for real? If i park in the wrong spot i should be shot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I'm not saying that, but if the dead guy's gf didn't illegally park, he would probably be alive.


----------



## TA_Fab (Aug 20, 2016)

Guy backed off once the gun was pulled. Not sure how anyone can justify killing someone after simply being pushed, itâ€™s not like he went in on him after he hit the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

1.) Unmarried couple with kids parks in a handicapped spot, although not handicapped and other spots are available (as per parking lot surveillance video).
2.) Young (28) big black guy goes in to buy â€œsnacksâ€.
3.) Older (47) and smaller white guy confronts women driver for illegally parking in handicapped spot. She takes exception for being called out. In her own words afterwards says something like â€œhow dare him call me out like he was the popo or something). She could have simply moved.
4.) Large, strong, hothead boyfriend sees/hears argument outside, runs out and aggressively shoves white guy who is merely pointing out parking infraction - to the ground with both hands.
5.) White guy shoots aggressor for fear of being pummeled.

If it were to go to a criminal or civil trial, I would love to be on the jury.
Moral of the story, donâ€™t have a d-bag girlfriend who thinks she has the right to park in handicap spots and be a hot head who commits physical assault...and you wonâ€™t get shot. 

My only question is why only one shot. If he was properly trained, he should have double tapped.

I do feel bad for the 5 yr old kid to have to watch that. You donâ€™t get to chose your parents, whoâ€™s individual actions combined to contribute to this event. I canâ€™t believe anyone would say the shooter is the aggressor. He did not commit any crime and only drew once he felt necessary. 

This has nothing to do with black and white. I would see things exactly the same if it were the other way around.

Another example of how f-ed up people in Florida are.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Bayscout22 said:


> The shooter will not be charged. At least at this point. That is the definition of "stand your ground".


Civil lawsuits...

John


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Video...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

stammster said:


> Video...


The shooter is toast. Enjoy bankruptcy and possibly prison.

On a side note, he would be the perfect person to check medical passes on the bolivar ferry!


----------



## BigPumaAg (Mar 16, 2018)

photofishin said:


> by the way, just because he wasn't criminally charged, he WILL likely have to go through a civil case.


From a lawyer buddy of mine, the way the statute is written, if he is no-billed or immune from prosecution on the "stand your ground" defense he is immune from a civil lawsuit as well. :headknock


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

boom! said:


> The shooter is toast. Enjoy bankruptcy and possibly prison.
> 
> On a side note, he would be the perfect person to check medical passes on the bolivar ferry!


Bankrupt. I think he probably close anyway if he has nothing better to do in the middle of the afternoon than act as a â€œJr. parking lot wardenâ€. Prison - nope. Already decided not to prosecute under stand your ground law - which I am glad exists. The shooter got blindside pushed awful hard. If he hit his head on that fall, he could have been the one in the body bag.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

stammster said:


> Video...


How about a video without all of the anti- 2nd amendment GMA nonsense?
Frankly just watching the video without all of the nonsensical GMA commentary it's clear (and it's VERY clear) why the shooter wasn't charged.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

stammster said:


> Bankrupt. I think he probably close anyway if he has nothing better to do in the middle of the afternoon than act as a â€œJr. parking lot wardenâ€. Prison - nope. Already decided not to prosecute under stand your ground law - which I am glad exists. The shooter got blindside pushed awful hard. If he hit his head on that fall, he could have been the one in the body bag.


The sheriff's dept decided not press charges, it is still up to the state attorney. The shooter is far from being over this deal. Sad that it could have all been avoided.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

BigPumaAg said:


> From a lawyer buddy of mine, the way the statute is written, if he is no-billed or immune from prosecution on the "stand your ground" defense he is immune from a civil lawsuit as well. :headknock


Good to know...but it'd be good for the police and the DA to educate the girlfriend, GMA and the anti gun nuts about why specifically this guy is dead...he caused his own death when he assaulted the guy. He simply could have called the police, or at minimum, told the guy to leave his GF alone...but no...another guy with more balls than brains is dead from letting his ego overload. Unfortunately for the kids, the GF is going to tell a story of how their father was just minding his own business when a white guy murdered him.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

BigPumaAg said:


> From a lawyer buddy of mine, the way the statute is written, if he is no-billed or immune from prosecution on the "stand your ground" defense he is immune from a civil lawsuit as well. :headknock


Wow. That must be a Florida deal. Sure are lots of people who were able to game the criminal system but were later gashed in civil suits.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

photofishin said:


> How about a video without all of the anti- 2nd amendment GMA nonsense?
> Frankly just watching the video without all of the nonsensical GMA commentary it's clear (and it's VERY clear) why the shooter wasn't charged.


Sorry. Unfortunately that is the best video compilation I found. I watched the â€œmeatâ€ of the shooting video with the sound off before posting. I get numb to the **** that comes out of all mainstream media talking heads, so I didnâ€™t even watch the bit with the reporters.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I stated earlier that I wouldn't have shot under those circumstances, and I stand firm on that. 



On a different note, some people are more fragile than others, depending on age and physical condition. Basically I am saying that what conditions I would shoot under now are not exactly the same as 20 years ago. It would be much easier to overpower me now than it used to be, so what I consider as life threatening action by an attacker has changed.



But to me this shooting was a retaliation for the shove, not really to protect himself. Come on man, the attacker pushed once and then backed off before the gun was pulled in my opinion. His body language wasn't hostile, and he shoved the chest area rather than swing hard at head.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I stated earlier that I wouldn't have shot under those circumstances, and I stand firm on that.
> 
> On a different note, some people are more fragile than others, depending on age and physical condition. Basically I am saying that what conditions I would shoot under now are not exactly the same as 20 years ago. It would be much easier to overpower me now than it used to be, so what I consider as life threatening action by an attacker has changed.
> 
> But to me this shooting was a retaliation for the shove, not really to protect himself. Come on man, the attacker pushed once and then backed off before the gun was pulled in my opinion. His body language wasn't hostile, and he shoved the chest area rather than swing hard at head.


I suggest everyone watch the video a few times. After being shoved to the ground it took the guy a few seconds to retrieve his weapon. Iâ€™m not sure I could have been much faster. The black guy pulls up his pants and continues to advance...only to back off once he saw the gun. At that point (< 1 sec), the shooter fires. All while recovering from a huge blow.

Iâ€™m only saying I can understand why the Sheriff would not press charges.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I liked in the interview she said "I can park where I want to park" (1:08 mark).

But to the point, I am not shooting a person in that situation at that point based on the video. I am a bit more able bodied than the shooter appears which obliviously played into his decision. We cannot hear what was being said. Maybe the dead guy said I'm going to kill you thus the response. I don't know nor do any of us. It does help that he fired from the ground still in a very vulnerable position.

I do find it interesting that the shooter was playing parking police and was surprised when it was not received well. He had zero situational awareness and was in a horrible fighting position. Not bladed off and let the dude get right up on him. I know many on here were to come out and see a complete stranger in a verbal altercation with their girlfriend, the reaction would likely be the same. Create distance between your daughter and the unknown aggressor.

http://www.vox.com/identities/2018/...und-florida-michael-drejka-markeis-mcglockton


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't think that I would have shot, but who knows in that situation. I think this could have played out in a lot of ways that would not have ended with a guy dead. What if the guy had just stepped between his girlfriend and the guy instead of pushing him? What if the girl had stayed in the car? What if the guy had called the police instead of taking matters into his own hands? What if the girlfriend had parked legally?

All in all a tragedy.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Bored today Bryan?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks to me like the dead guy was turning away and retreating when the guy that was shoved fired. Does shoving count as intent to kill or do seriously bodily harm? Looked like a trigger happy hot head killed someone to me.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

That was a very aggressive shove. Why did the girlfriend out of the car. (she was looking to escalate the confrontation) She should have just kept her mouth shut and stayed in the car. It was a good shoot


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My question would be..what was the girlfriend doing getting out of the car?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

SO many scenarios without good audio. 



Does shooter even engage the parking concern if he's not carrying?
What made her get out of car?
What did boyfriend hear (if anything) to give the blindside shove instead of asking what the issue was?

Did shooter drop the "N" bomb or give some other verbal threat that created the shove?
Once the weapon was drawn, shooter is in control and the guy backed off.
Did the shooter see / hear something we didn't that led to his decision?
If the woman was armed, could she have shot the shooter as he approached the vehicle in a threatening manner (assumed by her)?


Shooter will either be convicted and imprisoned or need to look for a new zip code and change of identity. Too many variables to do anything on the interwebz but speculate.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Does shooter even engage the parking concern if he's not carrying?
> Probably not.
> What made her get out of car? White men aren't telling anyone what to do in today's environment.
> What did boyfriend hear (if anything) to give the blindside shove instead of asking what the issue was? See above
> ...


 Pretty sure the sheriff already said there will be no charges.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Zimmerman and this guy armed themselves, went out looking for trouble, and found it. 

I doubt the creator of Stand your Ground foresaw this.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Shooters life did not look like it was in so much danger that he needed to kill the other person. At least in my opinion watching the vid.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

scwine said:


> Shooters life did not look like it was in so much danger that he needed to kill the other person. At least in my opinion watching the vid.


That's my opinion as well. Based on the opinion of the people that had seen the shooter before it sounds like he was known as a problem


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't shoot unless you are in grave danger of death or bodily harm. If you are, empty the mag.
Your attacker must have a weapon or a " disparity of force" , meaning your attacker is beating you to death, your weight and the attackers weight is inconsequential.
Don't shoot over property loss, you have insurance. The 14 year old who runs in your garage and swipes a bicycle is not worth a penny of your 401K to fund a legal defense.
Your " stand your ground" protection is only as good as you're particular county DA 's political ambitions . 
That is all.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

When you put your hands on someone else you should be ready for a gun to come out instead of a fist or knife


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

seabo said:


> When you put your hands on someone else you should be ready for a gun to come out instead of a fist or knife


h:


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

If a man is in my wife's face yelling at her, and I see it, I will do what I must to protect my wife. I don't think this should be a good shoot, although it might end up being just that. 


If this does end up being a good shoot, where does this stop? If I am walking down the street and a very large muscle bound man looks at me weird and "I fear for my life", can I shoot? There needs to be a bit more common sense in this law. Unfortunately common sense is a rare thing these days


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Drundel said:


> Bored today Bryan?


Yep, stuck in the U.K. with the in-laws watching day after day of 1 ft seas back home.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Tennif Shoe said:


> If I am walking down the street and a very large muscle bound man looks at me weird and "I fear for my life", can I shoot?


No. You would go to jail. The same place the dead guy would be for the next 5-10 years for an assault conviction if he wasnâ€™t dead.

But if someone younger, much bigger and stronger runs up to you, blindsides you and you are thrown to the ground with great force for no apparent reason, and then he proceeds to still come at you while you are down ... what would you do...lay there and take it until ambulance arrives and takes you to the hospital or morgue?


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

The moral of the story... Don't park in Handicapped spots unless you're handicapped! That woman basically killed her boyfriend. 

I love telling people illegally parked in handicapped spots that I called the police a few minutes ago... That's a nice way to get handicapped imposters to show everyone they can indeed move pretty quick.


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

*Schools*



stammster said:


> No. You would go to jail. The same place the dead guy would be for the next 5-10 years for an assault conviction if he wasnâ€™t dead.
> 
> But if someone younger, much bigger and stronger runs up to you, blindsides you and you are thrown to the ground with great force for no apparent reason, and then he proceeds to still come at you while you are down ... what would you do..*.lay there and take it until ambulance arrives and takes you to the hospital or morgue?*


This is what is taught in schools today. If attacked fall on ground in fetal position. Kids can't fight in schools this day and time.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

donf said:


> Don't shoot unless you are in grave danger of death or bodily harm. If you are, empty the mag.
> Your attacker must have a weapon or a " disparity of force" , meaning your attacker is beating you to death, your weight and the attackers weight is inconsequential.
> Don't shoot over property loss, you have insurance. The 14 year old who runs in your garage and swipes a bicycle is not worth a penny of your 401K to fund a legal defense.
> Your " stand your ground" protection is only as good as you're particular county DA 's political ambitions .
> That is all.


Not sure where you took your LTC training but you're waaaay off.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I'llbecoastin said:


> IMO, no. When he pulled his gun the guy backed off so he was no longer an immediate threat. Plus the shooter was the original instigator and if it was my wife in the car I would have confronted the guy also. Probably wouldn't have shoved him to the ground though.


I was taught a long time ago by a pretty wise old man that guns are not meant to scare people. If you're willing to pull your gun on someone you better be doing it with the intent to pull the trigger.


----------



## seadoons (Jul 4, 2012)

How about this...as a responsible gun owner, it is your duty to avoid confrontation that could potentially escalate into something like this. Why are you going to be the aggressor with a gun in your pocket? Yes she was parked illegally. Call the cops on her. Don't go start a confrontation that has the potential to escalate.

As far as the shot goes - there seem to be a decent pause between him pulling it and shooting. The dead guy seems to be backing off. A simple "i'm going to shoot you" might have saved a life even if he had pulled the gun and hesitated a few more seconds. The shooter was the initial aggressor and this case is likely far from over.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

No winner here but it sure looks like the deceased backed off and wasn't posing a threat once the pistol was pulled.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

wfishtx said:


> I was taught a long time ago by a pretty wise old man that guns are not meant to scare people. If you're willing to pull your gun on someone you better be doing it with the intent to pull the trigger.


I was taught by a smarter old man, donâ€™t start none and there will be none.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

If the guy got on top of him and was beating him to a pulp after he shoved him to the ground, then he would been justified. While I'm a huge proponent of 2A and an LTC holder, this looks like murder to me. Dude should be in prison. He should learn to keep his mouth shut and avoid confrontation if he is that trigger-happy.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

This whole issue could have been avoided so many ways:

Donâ€™t park in handicap parking places without the placard

MYOB, donâ€™t worry about where anyone else parks

If you see a stranger speaking with your wife, even if they appear to disagree, donâ€™t bumrush the guy. Sheâ€™s not necessarily â€œin dangerâ€. In fact; itâ€™s not likely she is.

At this point, where the guy has been knocked down and it appears the attacker isnâ€™t done, I believe deadly force is justified. 

Too bad it went that far.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ironically, I'm sitting out on our back porch watching the dogs cool off in the pool while the housecleaners are here and I hear two double taps about 8-10 seconds apart. It was back towards town and there are lots of handicap violaters back that way. Waiting to see if the news choppers show up.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I dont think the stand your ground law applied here. If this guy was harassing mine I would have done the exact same thing. All for parking in a handicap parking place with no other cars around.. senseless


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good shooting from a seated position right there. IMO if this would happen more often a lot less of this would go on. That's why I say nice shot man...


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

This is part of a culture that is just going to get worst. The rules do not apply to me mentality. Not listening to LEO resisting arrest are the root cause of most of the carp. It is the group that is going generation after generation of living off the system. They know police are not going to do anything about where they parked. They do not care if they took the spot that a truly handicapped person needs. They were not raised to be considerate to others. To them choices have few consequences. He fathered a child 5 years ago and she is still his GF. We feed them and house them. All they need to do is breed. This culture is not part of one race. It can be found in all races. Some do have a much higher % and that = more of the problems that go with the culture. I would not have said anything about the parking but if I decide to draw shots will be fired. I say he stood his ground good shoot.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Hereâ€™s what Chapter 776 of the 2108 Florida statute, â€œJustifiable Use of Force,â€ says: (1) A person is justified in using or threatening to use force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the otherâ€™s imminent use of unlawful force. A person who uses or threatens to use force in accordance with this subsection does not have a duty to retreat before using or threatening to use such force.
(2) A person is justified in using or threatening to use deadly force if he or she reasonably believes that using or threatening to use such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony. A person who uses or threatens to use deadly force in accordance with this subsection does not have a duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground if the person using or threatening to use the deadly force is not engaged in a criminal activity and is in a place where he or she has a right to be.​


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

boom! said:


> I was taught by a smarter old man, donâ€™t start none and there will be none.


Hmmm.....not so sure about that. I've seen a few people in my day not start a thing and still end up having to defend themselves.

Either way, it will be interesting to see this play out. :cheers:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

So was the shooter's belief "reasonable" that he would be killed or suffer great bodily harm? I dont see how when the guy that was deceased was moving away in the opposite direction from the shooter when the shot was fired. If he had been moving forward- justified, if retreating-unjustified.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Maybe he thought he was moving away to get his Glock out of the glove box?? Or maybe the GF had already said my Ol'Man is going to kill your ace when he comes out??


poppadawg said:


> So was the shooter's belief "reasonable" that he would be killed or suffer great bodily harm? I dont see how when the guy that was deceased was moving away in the opposite direction from the shooter when the shot was fired. If he had been moving forward- justified, if retreating-unjustified.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

You can't wait until the person is on top of you beating your face in to pull your weapon.one well placed punch can kill an older person . The guy could have been retreating to get his gun or for cover before pulling a gun while the older guy was still in the open etc. To many variables to say if he is a murderer . I agree he should have minded his business in the first place. But I'm all for the law. I try to avoid places or people I feel could lead to me defending myself. But I'm not getting killed because some punk wants my wallet.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Part of the legal precedent around "stand your ground" is this... It's not important what you think, it's not important what I think. It's only important what the person who feels threatened thinks.

It's all unfortunate but avoidable. I find two interesting comments from the surviving widow (well, baby momma).

*"He wanted me to move my car. I have a legal right to park anywhere I want..."* To me this indicates, he probably wasn't berating her but asking her to move to another spot (as she indicates). Yes, he probably shouldn't have stuck his nose there. But if you can look at the video and judge that the victim was not a threat when he saw the gun, you can probably surmise that the old dude wasn't so much berating her as he was asking her to move her car.

*"I have everything I need on video..."* This indicates she don't miss the old boy so much but is more focused on what she is "due".


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bayscout22 said:


> Part of the legal precedent around "stand your ground" is this... It's not important what you think, it's not important what I think. It's only important what the person who feels threatened thinks.
> 
> It's all unfortunate but avoidable. I find two interesting comments from the surviving widow (well, baby momma).
> 
> ...


You kind of left out the part where the store owner and other customers tell about the shooter habitually starting problems with people in the parking lot. He was looking for a fight and found one.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

boom! said:


> You kind of left out the part where the store owner and other customers tell about the shooter habitually starting problems with people in the parking lot. He was looking for a fight and found one.


It's not relevant to "stand your ground" laws.

My point was... all that matters is what was in the shooter's mind? Was he fearing for his life? I'll say it once more... Doesn't matter what I think, you think, or the viewers of a grainy video (with no audio) think.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

It's not what the shooter thought, it is a question of were the shooters thoughts "reasonable" in his fear of loss of life or great bodily harm.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Hence the debate


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

My money is on the shooter will be real sorry.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

boom! said:


> My money is on the shooter will be real sorry.


If not we should get some interesting riot footage on TV.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hmmm*

Whether true or not apparently the shooter was looking for trouble and it was reported by the store owner that this wasn't the first time - Strike one, the letter of the stand your ground law in Florida, is perceived threat - the joker pushing the guy - (who reportedly picked fights) looking for a fight was stupid enough to make the situation worse , He could have just driven away -

This parking lot entitlement got someone killed, likely not justifiable, but also not likely to get charged under criminal law - the win for prosecution will be the civil suit to follow


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

There were many opportunities on both sides to deescalate the situation. The lady that parked illegally could have just moved the vehicle. The guy coming out of the store could have asked what the problem was without throwing the guy on the ground. The shooter could have minded his own business and probably could have gotten up and walked away after he pulled his pistol.

However none of that happened. Stupid reason for someone to lose their life but there is plenty of blame to go around. The shooter was assaulted but was he in imminent danger?


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

In most cases, a violent act that precipitates a victim falling to the ground is usually followed by a swift kick to the head. Guess he shoulda just laid there and take it like a man?


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

I'llbecoastin said:


> IMO, no. When he pulled his gun the guy backed off so he was no longer an immediate threat. Plus the shooter was the original instigator and if it was my wife in the car I would have confronted the guy also. Probably wouldn't have shoved him to the ground though.


George Zimmerman was the original instigator, too. How did that work out?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Politics and racial concerns shouldn't be a part of the decision making process to proceed with the case, but there will be lots of outside pressure used on this one.

I would hate to own a retail store within 10 miles of that location. If the shooter gets off, they will be busing in looters from Missouri and beyond. There is a hot mess on the horizon.

If it does go to court..... If the jury is black, he is guilty. White jury, justified protecting himself.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

2wahoo said:


> George Zimmerman was the original instigator, too. How did that work out?


Zimmerman had his head pounded on the concrete before pulling the trigger. And he BARELY squeaked by.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Good shot. Man was assaulted and defended himself.Go around laying your hands on people and bad things are gonna happen.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

photofishin said:


> ok after seeing the video on another site, that was a really aggressive shove and I can see why the guy feared for his life. Regardless of his girlfriend, when the aggressor shoved the guy to the ground, he committed assault and it looks like he was a LOT bigger than the guy on the ground. According to Florida law, this was a good shoot. Even if it goes to court civilly, the video shows the now dead guy as the aggressor. Also, the shooter was an older (looks 60's) smaller white guy. The now dead guy was much larger black guy. After watching several videos, it's clear to me that the guy backed off AFTER getting shot.


You and the stateâ€™s attorney seem to have seen the same thing, no charges.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Here is the video, the attacker was still walking up on him while he was on the ground until he reached for his pistol but there is a pause before he pulls the trigger. Bad deal for everyone really.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

The guy took one step forward after shoving the guy (momentum maybe, adrenaline, etc) but then stopped before gun was pulled. He took four steps backwards with his hands in clear sight before he was shot. 

The guy on ground was not being pursued or attacked any further. 

Four steps backwards....bad shoot.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My opinion is that the whole thing would not have happened if the woman had just stayed in the car..


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> My opinion is that the whole thing would not have happened if the woman had just stayed in the car..


But she was exercising "her right to park anywhere she want". That's a direct quote.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> My opinion is that the whole thing would not have happened if the woman had just stayed in the car..


On the other hand, the whole thing would not have happened if the old man would have minded his own business and left parking infractions to the police.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

loco4fishn said:


> On the other hand, the whole thing would not have happened if the old man would have minded his own business and left parking infractions to the police.


I guess that's true, but 99% of the time the Police are not available for something like this. Speaking first hand as a person with a Wife on walkers and wheel chairs for the rest of her life...it still pizzes me off when I see one of those a==holes pull into a handicap space that have no business there...

Just sayin'.....


----------



## BigPumaAg (Mar 16, 2018)

Rack Ranch said:


> Good shooting from a seated position right there. IMO if this would happen more often a lot less of this would go on. That's why I say nice shot man...


I have a hard time with this when people go looking to start **** and kill people. Great case in point was the former Houston Firefighter that shot and killed his neighbor. He went over to his neighbor's front lawn to confront him about the noise, (had someone filming too). His neighbor was a little drunk and was approaching him to fight, the FF pulled a gun and shot him. On the camera you hear him saying "I am afraid for my life". A Houston jury convicted the FF on conclusion that he instigated the issue.

This Florida case, the store manager said he had to call the police the month prior because the shooter got into a fight over a parking space. I'm not keen on letting someone off the hook that goes looking for a fight and to potentially kill someone.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

As a chl holder I avoid confrontation like the plague. There are so many possibilities and almost all of them are bad.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

BigPumaAg said:


> I have a hard time with this when people go looking to start **** and kill people. Great case in point was the former Houston Firefighter that shot and killed his neighbor. He went over to his neighbor's front lawn to confront him about the noise, (had someone filming too). His neighbor was a little drunk and was approaching him to fight, the FF pulled a gun and shot him. On the camera you hear him saying "I am afraid for my life". A Houston jury convicted the FF on conclusion that he instigated the issue.
> 
> This Florida case, the store manager said he had to call the police the month prior because the shooter got into a fight over a parking space. I'm not keen on letting someone off the hook that goes looking for a fight and to potentially kill someone.


you're reading MUCH more into this than would be brought up in court. (which won't be because the DA won't prosecute this and there will be no civil suit) CLEARLY, from the video, the guy was shoved violently to the ground. When that happened, he drew his gun and shot the now dead assailant. He did take a step back when he saw the gun but that was a split second decision on the shooter's part. He was just attacked and per the story, feared for his life. As to whether he should have said something to the woman about parking in a handicap spot...MOST people I know might have said something to her. I personally wouldn't have turned it into an argument. I'd have called the police...however if some big guy came and violently shoved me to the ground...20 years ago I'd have gotten up and finished the fight. In my current state, I wouldn't be quick to pull a weapon under normal circumstances...however unless you regularly are in circumstances like this (like military combat or police) who's to say what you'd do?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> As a chl holder I avoid confrontation like the plague. There are so many possibilities and almost all of them are bad.


Agreed... I think it was Darrell Royal that said..."_When you throw the football there are only three things that can happen....and TWO of them are bad.._"


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I think that woman got out of her car to be that guys ***. Wonder if he would have shot her?


----------



## Mick R (Sep 20, 2016)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> As a chl holder I avoid confrontation like the plague. There are so many possibilities and almost all of them are bad.


I do the same. Unfortunately there are a few CHL holders out there that all of a sudden become tough guys with a gun in their pocket.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> As a chl holder I avoid confrontation like the plague. There are so many possibilities and almost all of them are bad.


IMHO, the smartest thing said on this whole thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

The dead guy sure acted tough to defend his â€œwomanâ€, but a soon as he got shot he ran back inside and didnâ€™t seem to care what happened to her...just sayinâ€™. 

She was also a nurse. She would have been the one I ran towards for 2 reasons, but then again I wouldnâ€™t have needed to because I wouldnâ€™t have acted the way he did in the first place.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lifelong â€œgun nutâ€ and LTC holder here. I havenâ€™t read any of the previous 13 pages but I think it was a bad shoot. He would have never confronted the woman if he didnâ€™t have his gun with him.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Lat22 said:


> Lifelong â€œgun nutâ€ and LTC holder here. I havenâ€™t read any of the previous 13 pages but I think it was a bad shoot. He would have never confronted the woman if he didnâ€™t have his gun with him.


gotta go with this as well. It was not Mr. Big mouths job to confront the woman about "bad parking" then murder her boyfriend. He should have taken his *** whippin like a man! This kind of action make life difficult for law abiding LTC holders. I hope they throw him under the jail!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> As a chl holder I avoid confrontation like the plague. There are so many possibilities and almost all of them are bad.


Well said. If you are going to run around and start chit, you should not be carrying a lethal weapon. Leave the gun at home or the parking infractions to the Po Po.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Well said. If you are going to run around and start chit, you should not be carrying a lethal weapon. Leave the gun at home or the parking infractions to the Po Po.


I guess it could also be said that if you feel the need to run up on old people and throw them on the ground you might need to consider they could be armed. I think both parties had ample opportunity to walk away.

I think this is a classic example of two wrongs don't make a right. I really don't think anyone was "right" in this situation.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Timemachine said:


> gotta go with this as well. It was not Mr. Big mouths job to confront the woman about "bad parking" then murder her boyfriend. He should have taken his *** whippin like a man! This kind of action make life difficult for law abiding LTC holders. I hope they throw him under the jail!


Yep. He is just a hot head and happy trigger. Put him in jail.


----------



## Warlock1 (Jun 17, 2016)

One dead....another life destroyed over parking...this is a bad example of defending ones self...I carry and have a license...I cant find any support in my heart for the shooter...don't know all the facts but seems clear to me this is a bad one at first look...


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Looked like retaliation not self defense


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

fishinguy said:


> I guess it could also be said that if you feel the need to run up on old people and throw them on the ground you might need to consider they could be armed. I think both parties had ample opportunity to walk away.
> 
> I think this is a classic example of two wrongs don't make a right. I really don't think anyone was "right" in this situation.


I think someone mentioned he was in his 40's. Not quite what I consider "old people".


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Leo said:


> Looked like retaliation not self defense


This^^^


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

A perfect storm...3 idiots and a gun converge at one place and time and feed off each other until disaster occurs. If any one of those people acted reasonably, this never happens, and four lives (poor kid) continue as normal. I'm sitting at a table with people who are blaming the gun. I'm trying not to say anything...so thanks 2cool for letting me vent.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

The shooter would not want me on the jury (if it ever comes to that)


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Leo said:


> Looked like retaliation not self defense


IMO I agree with that but at the same time you would have to agree that the shooter was physically assaulted. I also think that the dead man intended to do more physical harm to the shooter until he pulled the weapon.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> IMO I agree with that but at the same time you would have to agree that the shooter was physically assaulted. I also think that the dead man intended to do more physical harm to the shooter until he pulled the weapon.


It is interesting to me how we have all seen the same video and have different opinions of exactly what happened or would have happened.
No insult intended, it is a matter of perception and opinion and none of us know for sure. But, it does drive home what I have heard in the past, that eyewitness testimony may not always be accurate.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> It is interesting to me how we have all seen the same video and have different opinions of exactly what happened or would have happened.
> No insult intended, it is a matter of perception and opinion and none of us know for sure. But, it does drive home what I have heard in the past, that eyewitness testimony may not always be accurate.


The interesting part is when we try to predict what was going to happen next.

What was the guy's intentions next after he pushed the guy to the ground? IMO he wasn't walking away after pushing the guy down.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Seems like we have a hung 2cool jury.


----------



## TA_Fab (Aug 20, 2016)

My dadâ€™s 65 years old. I showed him this video and asked him what his thoughts were. He told me I can give an ***** whoopin and if itâ€™s my off day I can take one like a man, bad shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Put it this way if the black guy were your brother, cousin, or a close relative... from that video again would you think the shooting is justified?


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> Put it this way if the black guy were your brother, cousin, or a close relative... from that video again would you think the shooting is justified?


Yes


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think the shooter was just scared â€¦ thought he was gonna get a real arse whipping...AND..had a gun available.. The deceased looked like he was about twice the size of the shooter to me...

My Daddy taught me that if I was outmatched..nuthin wrong with picking up a brick or a 2x4 to even it up...lol (course, Dad didn't mean to pull my .38 and drop them in their tracks...)


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

Shooter bit off more than he could chew.He won't have a gun in prison.You can't start something then pull out a gun and finish it.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> Put it this way if the black guy were your brother, cousin, or a close relative... from that video again would you think the shooting is justified?


Then put it this way, if your grandpa told someone they were parked illegally and were then assaulted would you think he should be charged?


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

1. She shouldn't have parked in a handicapped spot. Sometimes thinking you are entitled ends badly, but it probably shouldn't end in a death.
2. He should have minded his own business.
3. Victim should have kept his hands to himself.

Nothing but losers here. I believe he will end up being charged.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Whether true or not apparently the shooter was looking for trouble and it was reported by the store owner that this wasn't the first time - Strike one, the letter of the stand your ground law in Florida, is perceived threat - the joker pushing the guy - (who reportedly picked fights) looking for a fight was stupid enough to make the situation worse , He could have just driven away -
> 
> This parking lot entitlement got someone killed, likely not justifiable, but also not likely to get charged under criminal law - the win for prosecution will be the civil suit to follow


If not charged then no civil suit an be filed under Stand Your Ground.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

As I get older, I am much more impressed with good results than the minutiae & drama leading up to the results. President Trump comes to mind...but I digress. 

Markeis McGlocktonâ€™s criminal record includes drug charges, theft, and aggravated battery arrests. And those are just the times he got caught. As of now, he will no longer be perpetrating these crimes on society. Good result. 

McGlockton's disrespectful baby mama has hopefully learned that when an able bodied person parks in a handicapped parking spot, they deprive a truly handicapped person of their least painful access to shopping needs. Good result. 

As a low-life sperm donor, McGlockton will no longer be a negative role model for his spawn to emulate. Good result. 

Lawful or not, orthodox or not, right or wrong...Drejka correctly told a disrespectful idiot bimbo that parking in a handicapped spot is wrong. He did society a favor by permanently ending the career of a criminal. And he eliminated a negative role model for children. 

The truly unfortunate side to this story is the the good results of Mr. Drejka's actions are much more effective than today's catch & release system of justice.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

pknight6 said:


> 1. She shouldn't have parked in a handicapped spot. Sometimes thinking you are entitled ends badly, but it probably shouldn't end in a death.
> 2. He should have minded his own business.
> 3. Victim should have kept his hands to himself.
> 
> Nothing but losers here. I believe he will end up being charged.


That's pretty much how I see it. Not sure if he will be charged though, it would be tough to avoid a hung jury. Even the 2cool jury would be unable to procure verdict..


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Charges filed and rightfully so

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

fishinguy said:


> That's pretty much how I see it. Not sure if he will be charged though, it would be tough to avoid a hung jury. Even the 2cool jury would be unable to procure verdict..


I today's political climate, it would have been difficult not to charge him. I believe he will be acquitted on self defense and then the riots will start. After the victim pushes the guy to the ground he continues to advance on him in a threatening manner. He doesn't back up until he sees the gun. Unless he has the worst attorney in the state, he will walk.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

pknight6 said:


> I today's political climate, it would have been difficult not to charge him. I believe he will be acquitted on self defense and then the riots will start. After the victim pushes the guy to the ground he continues to advance on him in a threatening manner. He doesn't back up until he sees the gun. Unless he has the worst attorney in the state, he will walk.


Exactly, the DA was forced by the mob to prosecute a case they can not win. The guy is going to walk.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> Exactly, the DA was forced by the mob to prosecute a case they can not win. The guy is going to walk.


Time will tell, but I think there is a good chance of a conviction because they charged him with Manslaughter, not murder. I agree with you that I think he would have walked on a murder charge, but it is a lot easier for the DA to get a manslaughter conviction.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like he was found guilty. Based on the video I saw and the facts presented in this article, I would have hung that jury.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/m...stand-your-ground-trial/ar-AAGeyht?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I seriously doubt that I would kill someone for simply pushing me down...Especially if it stopped at that as seen on the video...Just because you have the right to shoot someone, doesn't always indicate the trigger should be pulled anyhow...Drejka was out looking for a reason to shoot someone...If I saw a man with his finger in my wife's face for whatever reason they should AT LEAST be expecting the same type of reaction...The wanna be code enforcement vigilante should have paid a little closer attention to their CHL instructor...He will have plenty of time to reflect upon it now


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I think the previous incidents the shooter had threatening to shoot people played a major role in the conviction.

Also they tried it as a manslaughter case so that was an easier case for the prosecutor.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I seriously doubt that I would kill someone for simply pushing me down...Especially if it stopped at that as seen on the video...Just because you have the right to shoot someone, doesn't always indicate the trigger should be pulled anyhow...Drejka was out looking for a reason to shoot someone...If I saw a man with his finger in my wife's face for whatever reason they should AT LEAST be expecting the same type of reaction...The wanna be code enforcement vigilante should have paid a little closer attention to their CHL instructor...He will have plenty of time to reflect upon it now


Pretty much how I feel.

But it's hard too empathize with any of the players in this thing. They all behaved like total POS


----------



## seadoons (Jul 4, 2012)

He was the aggressor in this case. He was the instigator. He confronted the lady for being parked in a handicapped spot. While she was wrong - he started the confrontation. That was his first mistake. Then the boyfriend / husband comes out and shoves him down. Wrong, yes. Worthy of being shot dead? Not in the eyes of the law - especially since the dead man backed off. Long story short the shooter was looking for a fight (and had a history of it!) and found the fight he was looking for. As a CHL holder...you have to do everything in your power to AVOID situations that might put you in a position where deadly force might be warranted. You can't start the fight. And THAT is why this man was convicted. And, rightfully so. Sincerely, a 2nd Amendment supporting, CHL holding, gun touting citizen of Texas.


----------

